# Where are "SHOW" bands from



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one Figurita and one damascene who both have aluminum bands that have "SHOW ###". Does anyone know where they are from?

Chris


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Chris,There many companies that make bands if there is no other information then show###it becomes almost impossable to trace the band back to the owner. .GEORGE


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the "###" are numbers. For example: SHOW 05' 867

Chris


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*needle in a hay stack*

These are bands that are made by any number of small band making companys trying to find the company that mades them is like looking for a needle in a hay stack, GEORGE


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Could Help With Maybe Finding The info You Are Looking For With these Bands Is To Put Your Band Info Here For Poeple To See. Atleast What Letters Are On Your Bands. There Is Alot Of Clubs Out there But Each Club Has ID Letters On the Band. 

Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------

